# Adopting a New Bun!



## HoneyPot (Dec 13, 2005)

So, I'm leaving Cookie with my familywhen I move out - I've accepted that it will happen. I'm moving in the next month, so have been on the lookout for buns that need rescuing, and lo and behold, the PERFECT honey bun is at the Toronto Humane Society.

He's only 7 weeks old, so I am worried about him being so young...

What do you guys think?

They say the babe is male, but I am prepared for the Gender Fairy


__________
Nadia


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 13, 2005)

What a cutie! As long as you take him home somewhere after 8 weeks he should be fine. I think I took Devon at about 13 weeks.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 13, 2005)

:love:What a little cutie-pie!! Seven weeks is young, but he would be so much better off in a loving home than at the humane society.


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 13, 2005)

Hmm.. do you guysthink he would be better off at the humane society for another week or so, or should I take him asap?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 13, 2005)

ohh, he looks like a cutie. i'm glad you found a bunny at the Humane Society, that's where i got Sully and i'm happy i could take him out of there. i don't know about him being so young though, i think the humane society tries to spay/neuter all bunnies before they are adopted. 

When i was there, the unneutered/unspayed rabbits were unavailable for adoption.

if i can help in any way pm me. i have carriers and an extra cage, 

Nicole


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 13, 2005)

Hmm - thanks Nicole! I'll go down there tonight and take a look and see what they have to say.

________________
Nadia


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 13, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Hmm.. do you guysthink he would be better off atthe humane society for another week or so, or should I take himasap?




If he is available for adoption, and you really want him, find out if you can have them hold him for you.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree, I think it's better he gets adopted into a quiet home instead of staying at the humane society so young. I got both Mocha and Eli at 6 weeks and they were fine.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe they would let you take him and bring him back for his neuter when he's old enough.


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

I got Willie right at 7 weeks....he seems to do fine, he's about 10 now, he still won't try new things to eat..but I figure that will come with age. I do kinda think he thinks I'm his mom tho...but he's a major lover. As long as the lil one is eating, you should be fine.


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 13, 2005)

Awesome!! I'm so excited! I have butterflies. I hope he likes me.

_________
Nadia


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 13, 2005)

i'm sure he will. i'm excited for you too!


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

Rabbits6 weeks and up can be seperated from their mothers,it isnt recomended but it can be done . by 6 weeks the mother is running away and looking for any excuse to get away from them . Babies 6 weeks old are usually eating more rabbit feed and hay thannursing and they now have large enough teeth to severely make mom uncomfortable. 
I would go ahead and go get him , keep him warm and make sure he is drinkinggood , feed him as you would any baby his age . no veggies at this age though it will be too hard on his tummy if he isnt used to them .


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

ohhhhhh!! Congratulations Nadia!!

Maybe see if you can set up a spay/neuter contract with the shelter you are taking your new baby from.. If they for some reason dont want to release him/her until fixed, you can maybe agree to put down a deposit and in due time have him/her fixed by the shelter's vet(or your own) and then you'd get your deposit back from the shelter.

I cant wait to see more pictures of the lil one


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 14, 2005)

he/she is adorable.. this way is kinda better. cookie still has a wonderful life with your sister and parents and you're also giving this new one a great home  so instead of 1 lucky bun, theres 2!! good luck with the little one, i cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 14, 2005)

Aww he's so cute! Congratulations on your new bunny.


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

hee - update since i have the 2 threads going. got the new bun, but not the little guy in the picture up top. 

See my new babies thread: 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11029&amp;forum_id=1

________
Nadia


----------

